# A trace of glucose in urine



## Katieb (Oct 29, 2012)

Just been to docs for annual tests. Good news is I weigh 2 stones less than last year, BMI just above range now and BP much improved (although it was already ok). She took bloods to for all usual tests. However, when testing my urine the nurse said it was +1 for glucose. What does this mean and should I be worried? My last results (last year) were FBG 6.4, HbA1c 6.2 and OGGT 5.8.  Katie


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 29, 2012)

[Note - this is not diagnostic advice or medical info as  have no medical training but...] Glucose only usually spills over into urine when levels exceed 10mmol/L around 2 hours previously, depending on an individual's kidney threshold. As a way of disposing of excess blood glucose the kidneys will flush it out through urine (hence one of the symptoms of elevated blood glucose is an increased need to go to the toilet).

It would seem likely that some hours before your appointment your levels were significantly higher than your body wanted. Not sure when your appointment was, but it could well have been what you ate for breakfast, since mornings are usually the toughest time for the body to deal with carbohydrate.

I suggest you speak to your GP about what this means, and in the meantime try to reduce the amount of carbohydrate you are eating, especially in the mornings.

Brilliant news about your weight loss and improved BP


----------



## Katieb (Oct 29, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> [Note - this is not diagnostic advice or medical info as  have no medical training but...] Glucose only usually spills over into urine when levels exceed 10mmol/L around 2 hours previously, depending on an individual's kidney threshold. As a way of disposing of excess blood glucose the kidneys will flush it out through urine (hence one of the symptoms of elevated blood glucose is an increased need to go to the toilet).
> 
> It would seem likely that some hours before your appointment your levels were significantly higher than your body wanted. Not sure when your appointment was, but it could well have been what you ate for breakfast, since mornings are usually the toughest time for the body to deal with carbohydrate.
> 
> ...



Thanks. The sample was taken before breakfast, so not the porridge  My fasting levels are always the bone of contention for me - always hover around the 6 - 6.5 mark no matter what I do. Could it really be that my BG levels are that high through the night given that I have supposedly not yet reached diabetic levels (I was diagnosed with IGT)?


----------

